# In A Dilemma About My Food!



## Sarao (Jul 17, 2010)

Friends,

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji ki fateh..

I am Sarao from Patiala. Belongs to a Sikh Jatt Family, my dad is a hard drinker so he lives in our other house. My Mom was a pure veg lady, she expired in Decemeber 2009.

She always had true feelings towards our religion. He used to go Gurdwara Daily, used to attend duties of Akhand Path Sahib just for spending sometime in Gurdwara. The same feelings are in me, to some extent.

I am a clean Shaven 23yr old boy. Have never had any non-veg food for almost 15 years. I used to do path daily at night before my food. But havet done so since my passed away. Just because there is'nt good cleaniness at my place. I am dependent for food and house keeping on my maid, who is not that good at this. Whenever she cooks food, I literally cry because I never had that food ever.

Due to this, in this whole 8 months period, I am getting really week. Because due to studies and my own business I do not have enough time for cooking. Nor do I know how to cook.

I shared this problem with lot of friends here at my locality, every one is suggestion me to start having eggs. They are suggesting that I s hould have eggs at home and whenever I feel like eating something have an ommlette.

Because my maid comes two times a day, one at around 12Pm and then at 9Pm.  In this 9 hour period, I barely eat anything.

I need your suggestion on this. I am too not intrested to have all that non-veg stuff, but I am left with no choice.


----------



## Admin (Jul 17, 2010)

I am really sorry to hear about your mother, there is absolutely no replacement for your loss. Yet the life goes on...

If you are not much inclined on taking non-veg then take as a glass of milk and also eat lots of fruits like apples, mangoes and bananas... and salads fruit juice is also good for you... you would like to find some time for yourself and go to Veg Market on weekends and get a good supply for fresh fruits and salads like carrot, raddish, broccoli, onion, tomato and cucumber that atleast lasts for the week... and then the circle goes on... after all what good is a business if you don't have a good health.

And finally, if you are not very satisfied with your maid then look out for a good cook maid by inquiring in your locality and kick out your present maid.


----------



## Sarao (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm trying hard to find some other maid who can cook food well. Which should be good enough that I do not feel like puking. But its been over 3 months and I found none. 

Secondly, I initially followed what you said, I bought fruit, cheeze and some other dairy sweets. But the problem is, my maid has a bad habit of allowing her kids to eat whatever they like from my refrigerator. I have been to hemkunt sahib, and had Prasad in my refrigerator which they took away without my permission, even without telling me, they used to take out one or two pieces from the fruit items I had in my fridge, they even opened a sealed-closed bottle of sweetned stuff which someone gifted me! Bottom line is, Shes getting into my nerves. I am not looking for eating non-veg stuff for all my life, but just till the time, I get a good maid or I get married.

But my dedication towards my religion is what put me in the confusion. You wont believe, there was a time, when my mom was with me, we change our bed sheets two or three times a day, when someone pays a visit at our home. I never allowed any one to have non-veg food in my car, home, neither allowed anyone to travel with me if I know hes has just had some non-veg stuff couple of hours back


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Jul 18, 2010)

Sarao ji,

You have a computer.  I suggest you go online and learn how to cook a few simple dishes.  I know this is not traditional for Indian men, but many still do it.  It is a very useful skill.  Here is an inspiring article.  IOf course, skip the chicken recipes and try the jacket potatoes, maybe.  http://hubpages.com/hub/Cooking-is-not-rocket-science

Dal can be really easy, Just wash the dal, then boil it in water with some chopped onions and peppers.  And a little salt and maybe some ghee.  If you use too much water, pour some off.  If you use not enough, add a little more.  Stir it so it doesn't burn.  When it is soft and done, maybe squeeze a bit of lemon juice over it and then eat it.  Next time, try adding some jeera and some dhania.  (Usually, you'd roast these just a bit before you add the water.)  A bit of haldi adds a nice flavour, too.  Cooking is like a chemistry experiment except it is unlikely to explode in your face - and you can eat it when you're done.

If that maid lets her kids eat out of your refrigerator, get rid of her.  This is theft as much as stealing money from you.    You'd be better fending for yourself than having such a person - who is clearly taking advantage of you - than tolerating this level of disrespect.


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 18, 2010)

sarao ji,

I agree with Mai Harinder ji

You should take matters in hand. Fire the maid and learn how to cook.

Here are two links 

One to the Manjula's kitchen web site. She has some simple and foolproof recipes and great videos.

The other one has a section on cooking for bachelors -  away from home, tiny apartment kitchens, heavy work schedule. This makes it difficult to cook but not impossible. Bachelor Cooking http://www.indianfoodforever.com/bachelor-cooking/


----------



## Sarao (Jul 18, 2010)

Sat Shri Akal ji, thank you for your replies. Please go through my first post again. I dont have enough time to cook. I have my business, for w hich, I have to travel around 3000KMS a month, have to commute locally almost daily for another 500 or 600 kms/month. In the remaining time, I am so tired that sometimes either I order a Pizza or just sleep without eating much.

I Am not justifying myself to get a permission or to declare myself-in-correct-position to eat the non-veg stuff, but I am just explaning my situation.

I am living on Dal, Beans Rice and Chapatis(ROTIS) since from my mom passed away. Now I really dont want to eat dal and beans anymore. Sometimes I jus ask my maid to cook jeera rice and I ask any of my friend to come join me and buy some cooked vegetables from market. But this is not I can do everyday.

I know I need to take the charge, but I am not in position to take the charge of housekeeping and cooking food daily. There is nothing like Indian Tradition of men not cooking or taking care of house, but its just I cant.


----------



## dalbirk (Jul 19, 2010)

Sarao said:


> Friends,
> 
> Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji ki fateh..
> 
> ...



Dear sarao ji ,
              I am based in Ludhiana . If meat or non veg is not personally dislekes by you then eating meat is perfectly all right as per Sikhi beliefs . If you have any query you can personally message me or can call me .
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/8828-fools-who-wrangle-over-flesh.html
See the link above , I 'll be glad to know your views . I also feel Sikhi as is being practised in Punjab is miles away from what our Gurus told us thanks to Sants Babas Brahmgianis etc etc


----------



## kds1980 (Jul 19, 2010)

Sarao said:


> Sat Shri Akal ji, thank you for your replies. Please go through my first post again. I dont have enough time to cook. I have my business, for w hich, I have to travel around 3000KMS a month, have to commute locally almost daily for another 500 or 600 kms/month. In the remaining time, I am so tired that sometimes either I order a Pizza or just sleep without eating much.
> 
> I Am not justifying myself to get a permission or to declare myself-in-correct-position to eat the non-veg stuff, but I am just explaning my situation.
> 
> ...



Why don't you just give monthly cooked food contract to local restaurents
nearby your home.Depending upon the amount you are able to pay you can ask them to deliver food at your place


----------

